# ridgid pipe threader



## Plumberhelper (Nov 16, 2011)

I am looking at purchasing a ridgid 300 pipe threader. Can Anyone give me any advice? Is this a good unit or is there a better unit out there? Thanks in advance. 

Mostly residential gas piping 1/2" to 1''


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tell you the truth if you are doing mostly smaller pipe I'd look at a smaller lighter machine...

Like the Ridgid 1215...


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Tell you the truth if you are doing mostly smaller pipe I'd look at a smaller lighter machine... Like the Ridgid 1215...


 That's all I use for 1/2 and 3/4.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.rothenbergertools.us/34-Supertronic_2SE_&_50R_Compact_Pipe_Threader_Ridgid.html

Get a Rothy


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Pacificpipes said:


> That's all I use for 1/2 and 3/4.


Yep! And it will handle up to 1 1/2"...
I wouldn't use it for a huge job for weeks on end using 1 1/2" but once in a while it works well...

It's a good little machine that won't have 2 guys grunting to carry it into a job...:thumbup:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

A hand threader is good for some cardio exercise.


----------



## Plumberhelper (Nov 16, 2011)

*Rothy*

Thanks guys I am getting prices and availability right now.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Delete


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> A hand threader is good for some cardio exercise.


Mastering the unwind prop spin on the hand threader without getting whacked in the face is a vivid memory from my youth.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't even get out the 300 until it's lots of 1&1/2" 

Get a 700 they work good and are easy to store on the truck


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Yep! And it will handle up to 1 1/2"...
> I wouldn't use it for a huge job for weeks on end using 1 1/2" but once in a while it works well...
> 
> It's a good little machine that won't have 2 guys grunting to carry it into a job...:thumbup:


But the 300 with the donkey threading 4" is an experience like no other.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

bct p&h said:


> Redwood said:
> 
> 
> > Yep! And it will handle up to 1 1/2"...
> ...




Yes it is. Good times!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

bct p&h said:


> But the 300 with the donkey threading 4" is an experience like no other.


Yea...

And if you want to carry it into a residence to thread 3/4" can I watch?:laughing:


----------



## Plumberhelper (Nov 16, 2011)

I picked up a Rothenberger 2se very nice piece of equipment Thanks guys


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> A hand threader is good for some cardio exercise.


I like doing 2" on a hot day, better than the gym..:thumbsup:


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

I am daring i would just buy the hand held threader at harbor freight. Be sure to hang on tight


----------



## seagixxer (Sep 19, 2015)

*re 300*

i bought a little rigid machine that cuts threads and oils.does up to 1 1/2.i believe its a 1200 series ...cost me 1200 on ebay used.but no need for oil or vise and its small


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

In my mind there is no best threading machine. Just like many other tools. I have used and have access to a variety. Ridgid 600, 700 and rems amigo all have their place. Amigo is mostly plastic though. Ridgid 300 with carriage is a pretty damn good portable production machine. We have a couple 200 still too(300 with only one arm).

Hand threaders have their time as well. Some of the older guys will also run these with the ratchet handle on a 300 in lieu of the adjustable dye setup. Might use the carriage cutter and reamer, or use all hand stuff and use 300 just to turn the pipe. 

We have a couple auto oiler ridgids that are more stationary that go to 4". Also a similar rems good to I think 2". It cost less but is definitely built cheaper than a similar ridgid.

Ridgid 300 is very versatile, if that is important. Runs threads, fairly portable, can run a roll groover, can be a PTO for yoke threader.

I guess if you had the ridgid hand threader assortment (12-r) and a 300 you could make most any field or bench thread you could encounter.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

We pre measure our jobs and most of the time cut and thread the pipe at the shop. Very rarely does our 300 have to leave the shop.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

rwh said:


> In my mind there is no best threading machine. Just like many other tools. I have used and have access to a variety. Ridgid 600, 700 and rems amigo all have their place. Amigo is mostly plastic though. Ridgid 300 with carriage is a pretty damn good portable production machine. We have a couple 200 still too(300 with only one arm).
> 
> Hand threaders have their time as well. Some of the older guys will also run these with the ratchet handle on a 300 in lieu of the adjustable dye setup. Might use the carriage cutter and reamer, or use all hand stuff and use 300 just to turn the pipe.
> 
> ...



I never use the dye or cutter than came with our 300 for some reason I found it much easier to just get out the hand threader which I carry 1/8"-2" and go to town. Granted the only thing I miss on the set up is the reamer but my reamer is not that hard to use with it.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> Mastering the unwind prop spin on the hand threader without getting whacked in the face is a vivid memory from my youth.


One of the great efficiencies in plumbing is mastering the hand threader backspin. A hand threader or a 300, I don't care, I'm happy either way.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

We Just got a Rothenburger at work and other than having to change the dies to switch between 1/2- 1" and 1 1/4-2. Changing them over takes about 5 seconds though. They actually have a slick set up. Ridgids might have changed now though, I only used old ones at school or the hardwear store.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

rwh said:


> Amigo is mostly plastic though.


They may be, but I've got a half dozen of them that were made in West Germany (dating from the '80s) and except for a switch or cord here or there are going strong. They strain a little on 2" but still can get it done. And, because they are relatively light, you can drag them under a house to make a thread.


----------



## Plumberhelper (Nov 16, 2011)

Well just a little update. I did a gas repipe with my new Rothenburger. Absolutely love the easy to use machine. No complications. Great little machine. Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I have the Ridgid 1210 oil less. Small, compact,clean. Up to 1".

Dont use it much now though.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i have a ridgid 600 and a 300 compact. if its 1/2 or 3/4 and only 6 threads, the 600 goes along. anything more, grab the 300. no need for the vise or oil bucket and faster.


----------



## Kelly1 (Jan 1, 2016)

Plumberhelper said:


> I am looking at purchasing a ridgid 300 pipe threader. Can Anyone give me any advice? Is this a good unit or is there a better unit out there? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Mostly residential gas piping 1/2" to 1''


I used A 300 for years. Great machine! One guy can carry it and it is a good stable machine. Make sure you get a oiler with it.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Kelly1 said:


> I used A 300 for years. Great machine! One guy can carry it and it is a good stable machine. Make sure you get a oiler with it.



I use the 300 almost daily


----------



## slimpilky (Apr 5, 2012)

A lovely machine love the 300


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

We have several 300s and a powered hand threader. I think if you showed our guys something smaller they would laugh at you. We don't have the swing setup for them though, just use a 12r.


----------



## Kpwplumb (Dec 28, 2015)

I have been using a 300 for years. It's a great machine and quick with a carriage setup.
Haven't used anything else so can't offer an opinion on a smaller machine.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

The first really expensive set up I bought, starting out 30 years ago was a 700. 1/2" through 2". Cut and thread in place a section of 2' steam main. Inherited a 300. It has to be close to 45 years old, and still going strong. Fortunately or unfortunately, the way of black steel gas pipe, and copper water, are getting to be archaic. My son who is 30, has worked in various states in the country. He has been with me for a while now. It took him quite a long time to convince me that Trac Pipe for gas, and Propress for copper and Pex, both for water are here to stay. Done correctly and supported properly (me having OCD and all), a neat and clean job can be accomplished. The amount of saved time is incredible. Now they have come out with Mega-Pres, for black steam pipe. Have yet to relinquish on that yet, though !


----------

